# smbd module acl error



## BloodyIron (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right section, because it is about my SMBD on my ZFS pool.

I keep getting the following in my /var/log/messages :


```
Nov 19 09:22:31 XXXXXX smbd[27866]: [2012/11/19 09:22:31.372255,  0] modules/vfs_posixacl.c:170(smb_ace_to_internal)
Nov 19 09:22:31 XXXXXX smbd[27866]:   unknown tag type 64
```

I tried looking this up, and the only thing I could find is disabling the ACL in SMBD and recompiling SMBD.

However, my concern is that this will impair the ability to authenticate AD users for the folders. Our primary authentication is with AD (Active Directory 2003). On this ZFS pool we have folder permissions corresponding to groups found in our domain which are authenticated through samba.

Any ideas?


----------



## mnvn (Dec 30, 2012)

You should add to your config:

```
[global]
    unix extensions = no
    nt acl support  = yes
    inherit acls    = no
    map acl inherit = yes

[share]
    vfs objects     = zfsacl
    nfs4:mode       = special
    nfs4:acedup     = merge
    nfs4:chown      = yes
```

That's because ZFS operates on extended ACL's (like NFSv4 and Windows), which is verrry nice feature . Read more at https://blogs.oracle.com/marks/entry/zfs_acls


----------



## cydnub (Jan 3, 2013)

That fixed it for me! I was looking into vfs_posixacl.c and noticed that there was no flow (starting at line 170) for tag value ACL_EVERYONE (in acl.h, where 0x40 = 64) which was causing the default case to be executed and that debug message to be returned. I was thinking I was going to have to add a line for case ACL_EVERYONE myself and compile it, but thankfully your options did the trick! Thanks!


----------



## mnvn (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm very glad that I was able to help you .

I've also noticed, that options from [share] can be put in [global] - useful if we've got ZFS everywhere, no space wasting in share definitions.


----------



## jneibel (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm a newbie here, but how do I edit the configuration to resolve this error message? I am running FreeNAS 9.2 and using Windows and Unix shares only.


----------



## npoellmann (Aug 7, 2014)

*Y*our configuration works very well for us also on:

FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE
samba41-4.1.11
ZFS file system version: 5, configured as mirror-0
WDC SATA 3.x device, 1TB disks

All ACL warnings in the logs disappeared.

BTW: the configuration as listed above: our customer reports, that performance and speed of his *S*amba file server is great. As he said "5 times faster than before".

Thank you,

Norbert Poellmann


----------

